# Circus by Andrea's Choice



## zadidoll (Oct 2, 2012)

​  ​ 
Some of you are already familiar with Circus by Andrea's Choice through MyGlam/Ispy. For those of you not familiar with this line of polish it's a brand new line by YouTube vlogger Andrea's Choice who happens to be one of Ipsy's (formerly MyGlam) Stylists.

Members saw the first two polishes in July where members received either Reverso (white) OR Somersault (yellow). In August members received Spectacle (orange) OR Tightrope (hot pink) and finally in September ALL members received Ringmaster (purple). So if you've been a member of Ipsy from July through September then you should have THREE of the five Circus polishes.

Today Circus by Andrea's Choice has finally opened to the public for purchase but if you're looking to get the remaining two colors at this time you're unable to buy the individual polishes. The whole collection is selling for $29.95 plus $5.95 shipping for a total of $35.90.



​ Left to right: Somersault, Reverso, Spectacle, Ringmaster, Tightrope​ My thoughts on the polish.

Somersault, Spectacle and Ringmaster are BRIGHT and so if you're not into wearing neon bright colors then I don't think you will like these colors because these are BRIGHT. Another thing about these polishes is that it tends to be a bit more thick than other polishes like China Glaze or OPI which I actually like because these polishes are REALLY good for nail art use such as stamping.
 



Somersault (yellow)
This bright yellow applies nicely, it wasn't thick and it applied with a minimum amount of streaking with one swipe but it does require at least two coats to get rid of any streak lines. There is a sheen to it but it's not a glossy polish but it's not on the satin side either. While I love nail polish I couldn't tell you the terms that nail polish bloggers use to describe the sheen so I'll use painting terms - this has a semi-gloss sheen to it.

Reverso (white)
This is a nice clean pure white. It's a bit on the thick side and tends to apply streaky when one coat was applied due to how thick it is. You can thin it down with polish thinner (I don't recommend nail polish remover) but personally, I like this polish for use when doing stamping art. I had a Konad white polish which this reminds me of and Reverseo makes a good alternative. Like Somersault has a semi-gloss sheen to it.

Spectacle (orange)
A very bright neon orange. Looking at it in full sun blinded me. I didn't have any problems applying Spectacle in one coat and unlike Reverso, Somersault and Tightrope this did not streak at all. Spectacle has a satin sheen to it. While it blinds me out in full sun I love this color because of how pretty it looks after it dries.

Ringmaster (pink)
Looking for a very bright pink? Ringmaster is a very neon pink color that applies nicely, like Spectacle, in one coat with no streaks. Ringmaster has a satin sheen to it.

Tightrope (purple)
Like Somersault and Reverso this one did streak but not as much as Reverso. When it dries it appears to have a satin sheen to it. I know some people were saying it dries matte but there is a bit of a shine to it. This like Somesault and Reverso requires more than one coat to get rid of any streaking.



My favorite color and least favorite color from Circus?
Spectacle has to be my absolute favorite among these five colors. It's bright, it's bold, it doesn't streak and it only takes one coat for full coverage. My least favorite as a full on nail polish would be Reverso because of how thick it is BUT I love it as a stamping polish or art polish. Reverso is a perfect stamping polish and a great polish to use when you want to do lines or dots.

While it seems pricey at $29.95 each bottle of polish breaks down to only $5.99 which is a reasonable price. OPI retails for around $8.50 to $9 per bottle of polish (15 ml/ 0.5 oz), Konad retails for around $8 (13 ml). Circus that was sent through Ipsy is 13.2 ml (0.45 oz) but the ones on the Circus website is suppose to be 0.45 oz (15 ml). All five of my bottles are from Ipsy.

Would I buy Circus by Andrea's Choice? Absolutely. I plan on buying it as a Christmas present for a friend who loves bright, bold colors. She's been looking for what she calls "safety orange" and "safety yellow" for a very long time and nothing on the market (she's tried Sinful Colors, OPI, China Glaze, Essie, Zoya and a few others) doesn't come close to Somersault or Spectacle so I know she's going to love those two colors and hopefully will also enjoy the other three.

*Note*: I would recommend that you prep your nails before applying Circus or any other nail polish. If you have any ridges to buff your nails smooth but don't buff them to a shine then apply a base coat of your choice then Circus. Allow Circus to dry then apply a second coat if you choose and allow that to dry before applying a top coat of your choice. I would never recommend applying Circus or any polish to a nail that has not been prepped because that may cause problems in applying the nail polish as well as problems with the nail polish chipping.

I have applied Spectacle to my own unprepped nails and it looked terrible (I have ridges due to health problems) but when I prepped my nails by using a six-way buffer (you can use a four-way) then a ridge filler base coat then Spectacle only then did it look amazing (bright but amazing). So prep your nails first for best result!

Note: Three of the polish were part of my Ipsy (formerly MyGlam) subscription. The other two were sent to me for my own personal use. I am an Ipsy Ambassador but am not financially compensated by Ipsy. I pay for my own subscriptions out of my own pocket.


----------



## effigie (Oct 2, 2012)

Also, I believe if you use the code _ipsy_ at checkout, you'll receive free shipping when you buy the set (code expires 10/31/12, US only).

Spectacle does look crazy bright!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 2, 2012)

Spectacle is crazy bright.


----------



## Cheerbear841 (Oct 3, 2012)

I have gotten Tightrope, Spectacle,and Reverso from my glam bags. I love this brand. The pigment is great, it drys fast, and stay on long, Im hoping glambag spend the pink and yellow one in the next two bags.


----------



## Tyari (Oct 5, 2012)

First time hearing about this brand. But then I canceled my Myglam subscription a while ago and I don't subscribe to Andrea's Choice so I guess it makes sense that I wouldn't know about it.


----------



## Jessicairizarry (Oct 5, 2012)

Nice colors, and yes they dry fast but what I did not like is that comes off real quick.


----------



## aerofish (Oct 10, 2012)

I just joined Glambag, and am kinda sad this appears to be a month where I won't get one of these polishes.


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 11, 2012)

Some of these colors are mind blowingly bright which is great for summer. They dry to almost a rubberized finish so I had to use extra topcoat to keep them on.


----------



## xheidi (Oct 14, 2012)

i'm looking for these two colors: Ringmaster, Spectacle. please pm me if you have em for trade!


----------



## Hellocat4 (Dec 4, 2012)

I put tightrope on yesterday. I used two coats, a ridge filler, and a top. The top coat was important for me because the formula was too dull or matte. I have minimal chipping this morning.


----------



## coolcell (Dec 26, 2012)

Thank you for this review. I was thinking about swapping for them.


----------

